# tiba towers /tiba heights



## pyramids (Jul 17, 2010)

hi, i am interested in buying a studio in hurghada, tiba towers 2. would anyone have any advice as this is new for me . who is the developer and are they trustworthy? thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

pyramids said:


> hi, i am interested in buying a studio in hurghada, tiba towers 2. would anyone have any advice as this is new for me . who is the developer and are they trustworthy? thanks


Hi,

I don't know much about the project itself, but I can tell you that I have personally been involved in the writing of the contracts and preparation of the due diligence report and on both accounts all is safe and sound.

If you would like to know more about the project then you may like to get in touch with Egypt Real who I know are working with this project in Hurghada. They are very reputable agents and they don't get involved in any project with any legal problems. 

When it comes to the advice, what kind of advice are you looking for? Real Estate investment of any kind will always pose a risk, it's your job (and your agents' job) to look around and research to minimise the risks where possible. I could tell you many horror stories of incomplete projects and legal nightmares, on the other hand I could tell you many more stories of people who have had a great experience in buying in Egypt and thoroughly enjoy their investment.

If you have any specific questions, just ask 

Sam


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi have read the developer is an EX Iraida partner but he is very good.


----------



## ajtaiangie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Tiba Tower/Tiba Heights*



pyramids said:


> hi, i am interested in buying a studio in hurghada, tiba towers 2. would anyone have any advice as this is new for me . who is the developer and are they trustworthy? thanks


Hello,

i was interested too...but the studios of Tiba Tower2 and Tiba Heights are sold out or reserved.The Building Company is Red Sea Way Constructions-Investment, but (i think) only the Real Estate Agencies sell the Key-Ready-Properties.I don't know,if they are trustworthy,but i know,they have 1,2,3 bedroom apartments for sale in this 2 buildings and i say: wait and and see after the completing of the buildings, if they are really seriously!I would never pay 1000 EURO to reserve something what will be ready in 2011 or 2012. 
Websites:
inhurghada dot com
redseaway-hur dot com


----------

